# Double smoked ham



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Had to work easter so craving some ham. Following Malcolm reeds double smoked ham with raspberry chipotle glaze video recipe. Wanted a bigger bone in ham but Publix was out


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Hell yeah.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Official verdict. The blues hog raspberry sauce glaze was good. Wife loved it. I thought it was good not great but she loves raspberry’s and it’s very sweet and raspberry flavored. The ham itself sucked. Very dry . It was a aprox 3 pd boneless Smoked Kentucky legend ham from Publix.was smoked aka reheated aprox an hour at 275 until internal was around 145 ish. The garlic mashed taters and green bean casserole saved the meal. Had to make a bowl to somehow get moisture in the ham🤣would only use the raspberry sauce on thicker cuts like ham or pork chops as it’s intense raspberry sweet flavor but would recommend


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Love me a good double smoked ham. We do them quiet often as Pork is king in our household. Sorry it didn’t turn out great. The glaze looks interesting !

I’ll gladly die on this hill but Publix’s meat departments suck big cojones. I’ve even politely told some of the butchers and they don’t disagree.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

DANG!!! RASPBERRY CHIPOTLE, I almost creamed my jeans hearing that.... can't wait for the store to open so I can getsumodat! 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

nice countertop.
jack


----------

